# big announcement



## shadowsmystictopaz (Feb 2, 2009)

Richard my bf of 1 month asked me to be his fiance late friday night. I said yes!!!!!!!! I am very excited and very happy. All my life all I ever wanted was someone who would love me. I am so thankful for all of gods blessings in the month of january and febuary. God has blessed me very much.


----------



## nysart8902 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Reble (Feb 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS & Best Wishes

Now take it slow, do not rush into anything, you are still young


----------



## REO (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations! I wish you every happiness!


----------



## dgrminis (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## picasso (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations and enjoy every moment of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 2, 2009)

Ummm, feeling a bit slow on the uptake here - are you saying he asked you to marry him?


----------



## HSF Rebel Yell (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratz!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Feb 3, 2009)

he asked me to be his fiance so yes in the future.


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 3, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## casilda (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 3, 2009)

shadowsmystictopaz said:


> he asked me to be his fiance so yes in the future.


Hon, I've heard "fiancee" used as a euphemism for a whole lotta relationships that didn't involve marriage. I don't know either of you, so this really isn't my business, but are you sure that we are all using the same definition of "fiancee?"

I hate to be throwing cold water on a budding romance, so I hope like crazy that I'm getting concerned about nothing, and that your guy is just as wonderful as you say he is. But this seems to be growing very fast, haven't you only been dating him a month? As someone who is old enough to be your mother (shoot, almost old enough to be your _grandmother_) I don't want to see you get hurt.

I say this for your sake. Be careful. Being in love is a delightful thing! Enjoy the ride, but keep your feet on the ground. Best wishes, may God bless you both!


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with Bunnylady and also don't mean to be throwing cold water on you, but.....You seem very young and very excited. Unfortunately, these combinations can make things seem better than what they really are. As a woman in my early 30's who's been married for the better part of 8 years and been with the same man for 12, I can tell you from experience of the maturing and growing up I've done mentally and emotionally since we started dating in 1997. Neither one of us is the same person we fell in love with. There have been rough patches in our life that tested our love and our faith in each other. There have been numerous other individuals in this world that we have met, that had we been single could have changed our individual fate.

I love my husband and I wouldn't trade him for anyone in the world. But, there was some growing up I probably should have done as a single woman in my 20's instead of also carrying the burden of being married. The act of marriage is a romantic fairy tale filled with the fantasies of the wedding of your dreams, the wonderful life the two of you will lead. The stark reality is the act of STAYING married is one of the hardest things you will do and it's constant work for your lifetime together. Looking back, while I most likely would have chosen the same man to spend the rest of my life with, I wish I had waited until we were a little bit more mature to handle the pressures that come with it.

Even true love needs time to grow and mature.

Good luck with this new adventure but make sure your head and heart are communicating in the real world.


----------



## bcody (Feb 3, 2009)

My 10 year anniversy is comming up in a couple of months. I love my husband, my life. But, txminipinto and bunnylady offer good advice.

Congratulations with a loving, happy relationship. Enjoy being engaged for a while and give everything a chance to work out the way it is suppose.


----------



## Charlene (Feb 3, 2009)

i agree, take it slow. if it's truly meant to be, it WILL be.

i wish you all the best. if you and your b/f are even 1/1,000,000 as happy as gary and i were, you'll have it made in the shade!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 3, 2009)

I argee with what's been said, take it slow, make sure you go to PREMARITIAL counseling when the time comes. Don't rush it, enjoy this time of your life, get to know each other, it's only been a month. Ya know it takes 6 months for someone to SHOW their 'true' colors. YES, that's right. EVEN you. We're 'all' on our best behavior for those first 6 months. Men tend to want to BE what they percieve YOU want them to be so they'll be that even THOUGH they may not actually be it. So be careful, like I said. I know it's hard to take advice when your excited and high on love but the reality is it won't always feel like that. Sure you want to enjoy the ride but you want to make sure it's the RIGHT ride.

Pray and ask God to open your eyes to show you this truly is the right person. ASK lots of questions of your new guy, LOTS of questions. No question is to personal if your going to marry him, if you think it's to personal then you've got the wrong guy. Anyway, that's my humble advice, I wish someone would have given it to me when I was young it would have saved me a many a broken heart. Good luck to you and have fun, TJ


----------



## River Wood (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Feb 3, 2009)

I would like to say a few things. I am 19 years old living with my parents still. I know that the relationship with my bf has moved fast. I will tell you the whole story of how things became that way. I meet Richard online right before christmas. i had to go to Arizona to pick up a horse we had just bought. Before I had left home richrd had sent me a few messages on a dateing website and i thought it would be a great idea to tect him while I was on my trip. Everyday while I was on my trip we would text one another from 8 am till maybe 1 am in the morning with out stop. You can imagine that during those times we did get closer friendship wise. By the time I came home from that trip I was positive I wanted to meet him. I decided the best way to meet him was to take him to church and then hang out after. We did that and had alot of fun. the next time I saw him we hanged out and talked alot and had fun together doing horse chores. We then went on a walk and he asked me if i wanted to be his gf. I said yes because I could feel myself starting to fall in love with him. Then my mom sujested that he started comeing every weekend to visit us since he started school after that. He said okay and things have progressed from there. I cant tell you how much I love him. every time i try to talk about how much I do i start crying. There is more to a relationship then just hanging out and loveing one another. There are intimate moments as well as moments you will never forget ever in your life. Richard and me have had those moments. I know I am younge and so is he but I know what it means to get married. It means alot of commitment love and alot of hard times. My parents have been praying for years that i would find the right person. One who would love me for who I am. Richard does care and love me for who I am. Thats all I have ever wanted in my life. I know we are young but we have a whole year to grow together. I wont get married right away. Richard has to finish school first and I have to grow up more. I know that we might be moveing fast but god is in the relationship. me and richard can ask him to help us slow down and learn to grow together as a couple. It will take time but god is in control of our every move that we make and i am blessed to have a father in heaven that loves me and richard. Dont worry none of this is a mistake I know that god has pur richard in my life for a reason. i am blessed to have him.

Andrea


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was 18 when I meet my husband,married a 19,we dated 6 months. I'v been married 16 years,we've had our ups and downs but well worth all the struggles! You seem like a wonderful young lady and I wish you lasting love!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 4, 2009)

As someone who's relationship moved fast at a young age, I'll let you know a few things. I'm 20, so maybe I can help you relate with someone your age.

I have KNOWN my husband for 15 months. Right after we met, he moved in. Not intentionally, more of he would drive me to work when I worked at 5am on days when the roads were bad because he had an SUV with 4 wheel drive. Well, we met in December, so it happened so regularly that he just quit going home. He lived with his parents, and one day his mom said, you know, you basically moved out. We were engaged a month and a half after we started dating, and were renting a house together over the summer. We got married this past Halloween. Even before we were married, we started experiencing a lot of HARD life changes. We both lost our jobs, were out of work for month, lost the house we were renting, both were extremely ill all summer, husband has thousands dollars in hospital bills.

Unlike most couples, I'm going to have to say so far the worst part of our relationship was after we came back from our honeymoon for maybe the first month. We were frustrated, had a LOT of things to deal with, and neither of us had a job. We couldn't figure out how to get bills paid, and each of us weren't willing to give certain things up. It took us a little bit of time, but we finally have everything figured out, and are happier than ever. Sure, we both work at Wendys fast food restaurant, and live in my parents basement, and share a vehicle, but have each other, and were able to keep the things most important to us, and we were able to sit down and make a 5 year plan.

I love my husband dearly, and if I could do it again differently I wouldn't, but it's not for everyone, and just because your engaged dosent mean you have to get married right away, some people wait 5+ years.

Whatever life brings you, good luck.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2009)

I met Harvey, my husband, when I was 16 (almost 17) and we've been a couple ever since




I've been 29 now for 11 years and we couldn't be happier but we're lucky because we're not the same people we were all those many years ago. I wouldn't trade him for anyone in the world


----------



## whitney (Feb 4, 2009)

Play by GODS rules and you'll be just fine.


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 4, 2009)

Another bit of advice: You BOTH need to know what it's like to live on your OWN. Do not move in together. You both need to move out of your respective parents' homes and live seperately so you can gain and appreciate independence. God brings a lot of people into our lives....sometimes it's forever and sometimes it's just to make us stronger. Personally, I think you are way too young to be engaged.


----------



## joyenes (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats Andrea on meeting a man you feel you can spend the rest of your life with. You sound like you have a lot of common sence and are very mature for your age. By having God in your life and relationship you are headed in the right direction.

I met my husband when I was 18 he was 19. Within a month we knew we wanted to be married. One year later we were. WE have been married for 21 years have two lovely daughters, own our own home, and have a wonderful miniature horse farm. Things can work out when you meet at a young age.God is huge part of our life which has helped through the tough times as he will for you. I love my husband and wouldn't trade him for anyone or thing. I 'm glad we meet young so we were able to share our entire lives together and not have all the extra baggage.

Good luck and God Bless. Joyce


----------



## stormo41 (Feb 4, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!

P.S.

I'm not going to judge you by your age. I'm 20 and engaged. I was enagaged only a month and a half after my birthday. We had been dating for a year but had both "knew" for a very long time that it was ment to be. We wont be getting married for at least three more years as we are waiting for him to finish his Masters Degree.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks all so much for your positive stories. it helps to know that others have gotten engaged or married at my age. I apprevciate all your kind words and advice.


----------



## Miniature217 (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats!








I had got engaged last year and we got married in May. He asked me on Valentine's Day last year . That was so sweet of him.


----------



## Club Mini (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats! In this world it is hard to find a worthwhile person...however......

move in together OH! !!

Believe me, you never know a person till you live with them. My best advice to anyone is this. Why go thru the marriage with a person you don't really know...but think you do. The best test is living together. If you can pass that...you can work out thru anything...i'm sure. I'm 27...been living with the same person for 4 years now...and i can trully say now, that (like another person wrote) you are not the same people you first met. You grow up A LOT!!! And after you've seen it all (after living together for a while)....you just may want to reconsider. I know i've been there...

Sorry to "pour cold water" on this whole thing...but things really do seem MUCH better than they really are when you're in love. After YEARS of growing up you look at things in retrospect scrathing your head and asking why the heck did i do that??

When i was 18...i (thought) i met the man of my dreams and i was ready to have a family....yup, kids at the age of 18! I'm 27 now and i can't image how stupid i was to even think that. I still don't have kids...but i still have plenty of years left to have them.

Again, good luck to you and keep the "in-love" blinders off!!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Feb 5, 2009)

it makes me happy to hear all your stories i enjoy reading them


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Feb 6, 2009)

I am going to say that though many will say you are too young to make these decisions I am going to advise on the side of it is possible. I met my dream guy when I was 16 got engaged at 18 and we have been together ever since. We celebrated our 40th anniversary last June so it CAN work and I will be the first one to tell you it IS work. But that said he is still my dream man and always will be.


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! I wish you a long and happy life together - my dh and I have been married for 21 years this year and together for 24 years...it is definitely work, it is not always sunshine and lollipops and there are good times and tough times and it is so wonderful when you can have a life partner who sticks with you through thick and thin.

Denise


----------



## Sonya (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats! Just take it slow, don't get married too quickly!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Feb 8, 2009)

i am excited about reading the stories you all have posted. It makes my heart soar to see so many happy couples and married couples here


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 8, 2009)

CONGRATS! You sound very mature, take things slow and you and Richard will know when the time is right to get married.

I met my hubby when I was 17, he was 22, we started dating when he got out of the service I was 18. We got married when I was 19.. we have been married for 38 years. I woudnt trade him for the world. We have two beautiful grown "kids" who both have homes on our farm, with families of there own. Life has been very good to us. I wish the same happiness to you and Richard.

Corinne


----------

